# Wtd r34 gtr project



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

Feel it's time to get back into the gtrs 😂 and this is probably a long shot with how prices are gone. 

Looking for r34 gtr shell or an unfinished project. Any condition considered.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good luck


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

If you don't ask, the answer is always no


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bump lol


----------

